# 553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I just reinstalled windows and ms outlook. I set up my email account. Now whenever I try to send a message out I get the following message:

553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)

Any ideas on how to fix this problem?


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

believe it or not I just fixed my own problem. Figures, I have to ask for help first before I come to the solution on my own.


----------



## dtugg (Oct 22, 2002)

I am curious.

Is it because you were not dialed into your ISP? That message comes back a lot if your mail server is not open relay and only allows messages from users on it's network....

Thanks,


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

It was because outlook was not set up to send a password when opening up the connection for outgoing mail.


----------



## faithchris (May 20, 2004)

Okay folks I am having a terrible time with the same error message and cannot figure out how to fix it. Please give me a step by step on this-- 553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1.). I cannot seem to do anything with it since I added new addresses to my account I do not show a delagate tab like Outlook says to click on and cannot find how to have the passwords go thru. Maybe a dumb blonde moment but it has lasted for 2 days now. Thanks for your help Bobbie-


----------



## faithchris (May 20, 2004)

Okay I have found the answer the server I was connected to and trying to work on emails for had changed there password and forgot to tell me. After all of this and it was that simple.


----------

